# Advice on RO/DI unit



## creature55

Hi guys,

So I did the calculations today on exactly how much I'm going to be spending on buying RO per month...and holy crap! Looks like I could recoup a $160 unit in about 5 months. I'm currently deciding between two brands and wanted some advice.

1) Aquasafe
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AQUARIUM-RO-...46a&_uhb=1&clk_rvr_id=789814191425&rmvSB=true

2)Max Flow
http://www.maxwaterflow.com/6-stage...hydroponics-reverse-osmosis-system_p_850.html

Can anyone share their experience with either of these brands/models or recommend another alternative?

Thanks!!!

Emily


----------



## arc

I've got the Aquasafe one, same model for over a year and wow, our dollar has taken a beating. 

Wanted some extra features so I attached a psi meter and got an adapter for my shower head.

Without the DI stages, I'm getting about 2 tds from tap(tap is about 280-330 depending on time of year) The only thing is at their recommended temperature and PSI, my waste to product ratio is about 6/7 to 1. I have to up my PSI to about 85-90 to get a 4 to 1 ratio. Still is much better than buying RO water though. Though unnecessary, A TDS meter may also be useful for letting you know you output water

Whichever one you get, I'm sure you will wonder why you didn't buy it sooner


----------



## fesso clown

You really NEED a TDS meter on your output. Otherwise you are just guessing. Your RODI unit is the bone marrow of your system. I wouldn't try to save $50-75 here. You only need 4 stages too. 
At the minimum you need a unit like this:

http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/CSPDI-90GPD-w-Manual-Membrane-Flush-by-Spectrapure.html

EDIT: FREE SHIPPING AND NO DUTY

Better yet find a 4 stage unit that has a booster pump and at least 1 inline TDS meter.


----------



## creature55

fesso clown said:


> You really NEED a TDS meter on your output. Otherwise you are just guessing. Your RODI unit is the bone marrow of your system. I wouldn't try to save $50-75 here. You only need 4 stages too.
> At the minimum you need a unit like this:
> 
> http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/CSPDI-90GPD-w-Manual-Membrane-Flush-by-Spectrapure.html
> 
> Better yet find a 4 stage unit that has a booster pump and at least 1 inline TDS meter.


Yeah that one looks nice! But do I have to have an inline TDS meter when I have a handheld one? Also is getting a booster pump only to increase the GPD output? Because I'm not really concerned about that. I would need to save up for several months to get a $250 unit...grad student woes


----------



## nc208082

You dont need an inline meter if you have a handheld. You can easily disconnect the hoses to test before di and after di


----------



## creature55

Why do I need to test before and after DI? I can't just test the output water?


----------



## nc208082

you can test before the DI and after to judge the life of your RO membrane.


----------



## CamH

emathieu55;936042I would need to save up for several months to get a $250 unit...grad student woes :([/QUOTE said:


> I emailed MAXWATER for a quote for a system like the Spectrapure. Maybe we both could save a few bucks as I'm in the market for one like that as well


----------



## creature55

CamH said:


> I emailed MAXWATER for a quote for a system like the Spectrapure. Maybe we both could save a few bucks as I'm in the market for one like that as well


Yeah I think I will look into getting a nicer unit in a few months when my wallet has recovered. For now I found a really cheap old one. Keep me posted on what you find out!


----------



## CamH

This was the reply from MAXWATER:

http://www.maxwaterflow.com/6-stage...o-di-hm-inline-tds-meter-50180-gpd_p_887.html


----------



## sig

CamH said:


> This was the reply from MAXWATER:
> 
> http://www.maxwaterflow.com/6-stage...o-di-hm-inline-tds-meter-50180-gpd_p_887.html


what did you expect? 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## CamH

sig said:


> what did you expect?


I had no expectations. Just passing on the info. I'm confused by your confusion


----------



## sig

CamH said:


> I had no expectations. Just passing on the info. I'm confused by your confusion


" ..I emailed MAXWATER for a quote for a system like the Spectrapure"

you asked Toyota for a quote on their car which you expect to be comparable to Mercedes

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## CamH

sig said:


> " ..I emailed MAXWATER for a quote for a system like the Spectrapure"
> 
> you asked Toyota for a quote on their car which you expect to be comparable to Mercedes


What I asked them for, literally, was a quote for a 4 stage RO/DI with an inline TDS. I never mentioned Spectrapure in my email to them although my post may have lead you to think that. I was simply fishing for information.


----------



## sig

I got 5 stage unit month ago from them and it works OK. I just do not like horizontal location of the DI container. 
It is the cheapest place to get unit and filters will be replace soon anyway.
with my usage
prefilters - every 3 months 
DI - every 5 - 6 months
membrane - 2 years

it means, I just purchased body of the system for a reasonable price. Yuo will have 000 TDS with this unit or with all other companies
Until you plan get Vertex Deluxe (all in), I would not overspent money on other units

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## notclear

I have been using the Vertex Deluxe for quite some time now and I have to say I am very happy with it.


----------



## ruckuss

There is a new Maxwater for $175 in the for sale section.


----------



## 4pokguy

ruckuss said:


> There is a new Maxwater for $175 in the for sale section.


Or you can get that same unit directly from MaxWater for $137 + tax = ~$155.


----------



## Crayon

There is an RODI unit in a kijiji ad that sig just posted. Its 50.00


----------



## sig

Crayon said:


> There is an RODI unit in a kijiji ad that sig just posted. Its 50.00


Looks like good deal, but keep in mind - 50 + to replace all filters and membrane will cost you as the new unit

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## george

Found 2 nice RODI systems:

http://www.maxwaterflow.com/5-stage...reverse-osmosis-water-system-ro-di_p_321.html - $149

http://www.maxwaterflow.com/6-stage...hydroponics-reverse-osmosis-system_p_850.html - $137


----------



## wchen9

I got the 6 stage but I think I would go with the 5 stage if I had to do it again. The 6th stage is useless(says its for taste) and I ended up removing it as you get 0ppm after the DI anyways. So the difference between the two is 2 carbon/1 sediment vs 2 sediment/1 carbon. After watching this BRS video I think the 2 carbon filters before the membrane is probably better.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simba

I have 2 deluxe puratek works beautifully 100g per day.Brought from Jl aquatic great price.


----------



## nc208082

a 5 or 6 stage unit is not necessary unless you are living in an area with extremely high sediment or TDS found in your water. A four stage unit with quality filters will give you a perfect option for producing 0 TDS water and not cost you having to you replace 2 carbon or sediment filters.


----------



## sig

use the search>>>advanced search>>keywords>>> select category >>> get many results

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/search.php?searchid=5722042

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## creature55

I ended up getting a (very) lightly used 7 stage with booster pump and pressure gauge for $150. Will probably modify down to 5 stage...3 DI resins is a bit much! Very happy with is so far  It's from aquasafecanada.com but I bought it from a guy off kijiji


----------



## creature55

Here is a picture of the system. What are the 3 black cartridges with blue ends? I thought they were DI! They come after the RO membrane.

Here is the link to the aquasafe site for this unit: http://www.aquasafecanada.com/products/aquarium-ii-rodi-system.html

I'm almost positive they are 3 DI resins


----------



## wchen9

Looks like DI to me.


----------



## sig

simply WOW. I have no opinion on uselessness of 3 DIS

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## creature55

sig said:


> simply WOW. I have no opinion on uselessness of 3 DIS


Hahaha I agree Sig...seems pretty useless to me too. I suppose they might last longer though since there are 3 of them.


----------



## killer007

where are you guys get the replacement filters from?


----------



## twobytwo

wchen9 said:


> The 6th stage is useless(says its for taste) and I ended up removing it as you get 0ppm after the DI anyways.


For Taste... Wait... are you drinking DI water?

And for replacement filters, I just go to amazon:
http://www.amazon.ca/iSpring-Filter...e=UTF8&qid=1427834736&sr=8-2&keywords=ispring
$50/year

I buy my DI cartridges directly from the company as the DI is not on amazon.ca
http://123filter.com/catalog/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=fd15


----------



## wchen9

No I'm not drinking DI, but the filter that came with it said "for taste" as a carbon shell filter at the end. I removed it because it seems unnecessary.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twobytwo

I hope it didn't seem like I was implying anything. I just thought it interesting that it mentioned a benefit of DI being taste and most people I've asked warned against drinking DI water.


----------



## Reef Hero

Is there any reason you would need a 100gpd RODI instead of a 75gpd?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wchen9

twobytwo said:


> I hope it didn't seem like I was implying anything. I just thought it interesting that it mentioned a benefit of DI being taste and most people I've asked warned against drinking DI water.


Not at all, I've heard the same about drinking DI water and that being the case I don't know why they've configured that particular unit that way.



Reef Hero said:


> Is there any reason you would need a 100gpd RODI instead of a 75gpd?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just depends on how much water you need and how long you can wait on making that water.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reef Hero

Ok well most 100gpd ro membranes will not have as good of rejection rate as a 50-75gpd membrane.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeylikes

Reef Hero said:


> Ok well most 100gpd ro membranes will not have as good of rejection rate as a 50-75gpd membrane.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Who says ? Is this based on fact .. just curious.


----------



## nc208082

Mikeylikes said:


> Who says ? Is this based on fact .. just curious.


its pretty much fact but depending on a few different brands it varies.
I.e.
Dow Filmtec 75 gpd RO membrane has a 98% rejection rate
GE 100 gpd has a 96% rejection rate
Spectrapure makes 2 90 gpd a 98%, and a 99% rejection rate

I'd personally only use the Dow, or the spectrapure they are the top quality RO membranes.
If using quality filters you wont have to change them that often, I change my carbon and sediment every 6 months, DI after a year and RO membrane lasts 2 years.


----------

